#  Medizinische Befunde übersetzen >   LDH-Wert >

## g_abriele

Guten Tag, 
ich versuch noch einmal eine Frage: 
Ich hab seit længerer Zeit einen erhoehten LDH-Wert - letzte Messung von vergangener Woche 270. 
Waehrend einer Untersuchung (Gespraech) im KH hat eine Labor-/Assistenzærztin im Schriftverkehr den Arzt, der mich "untersucht" hat gefragt, ob wegen dieser seit længerem erhoehten Werte ein "maligno suspicio" durchgefuehrt werden sollte. 
Hoert sich nicht schoen an - und da alle in meiner Familie (væterlicher- und muetterlicherseits) an Krebs erkrankt sind/waren und daran auch gestorben sind, macht mich das besorgt. 
Also Frage: was bedeutet der erhoehte Wert und was bedeutet "maligno suspicio"? 
Danke

----------


## teeem

Hallo, 
einer Erhöhung der LDH kann, neben vielen anderen Ursachen, eine Krebserkrankung zu Grunde liegen. Das hat die Assistenzärztin gemeint. 
Sprechen Sie mir Ihrem Arzt darüber wenn sie beunruhigt sind!

----------


## g_abriele

Danke ... 
... meine Aerztin ist zur Zeit leider in Urlaub - ich habe einen anderen Arzt in der Gemeinschaftspraxis gefragt - bekam aber zur Antwort nur: ah ja ... das ist ja irgendwie unspezifisch ... frag doch Lise, wenn sie wieder da ist - das ist besser - sie kennt dich ja auch besser - bla bla 
na ja ... Daenemark halt.

----------


## teeem

Hallo, 
der Vertretungsarzt hat da ja vollkommen recht. Es ist wirklich sehr unspezifisch, ich wollte Ihnen nur erklären was die Ärztin gemeint haben könnte. 
Es besteht jetzt ja kein Zeitdruck, da Sie die beschriebene LDH-Erhöhung schon länger haben. Wenn Ihre Ärztin aus dem Urlaub ist, sollten Sie mit ihr besprechen ob ein weiteres Vorgehen nötig ist oder nicht. 
Die Referenzbereiche für die LDH gehen meistens so bis 250, ist also bei Ihnen nur geringfügig erhöht. Es ist auf jeden Fall kein Grund zur Panik!

----------

